# Warburton's protein bread



## Radders (Oct 5, 2016)

has anyone tried this? My OH got me some to try as I can't always get the Lidl high protein rolls. I tried a "thin" for breakfast with peanut butter in place of cereal. 14g carbs.  Results inconclusive at the moment. It wasn't all that interesting, but I can imagine it would make good soldiers with a boiled egg, something I miss! 
Btw I have not been able to get the small sized Burgen loaf but that is tasty and I think I might be too tempted to have more than one slice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 5, 2016)

Radders said:


> has anyone tried this? My OH got me some to try as I can't always get the Lidl high protein rolls. I tried a "thin" for breakfast with peanut butter in place of cereal. 14g carbs.  Results inconclusive at the moment. It wasn't all that interesting, but I can imagine it would make good soldiers with a boiled egg, something I miss!
> Btw I have not been able to get the small sized Burgen loaf but that is tasty and I think I might be too tempted to have more than one slice.


I haven't tried it, but I will now.  Thanks for the 'heads up' mate.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 6, 2016)

Radders said:


> has anyone tried this? My OH got me some to try as I can't always get the Lidl high protein rolls. I tried a "thin" for breakfast with peanut butter in place of cereal. 14g carbs.  Results inconclusive at the moment. It wasn't all that interesting, but I can imagine it would make good soldiers with a boiled egg, something I miss!
> Btw I have not been able to get the small sized Burgen loaf but that is tasty and I think I might be too tempted to have more than one slice.


Hi Radders...been using it now for just over a week now...a couple of slices at a time...numbers been in the low sevens last couple of days...got the freezer stuffed with several loaves...missed bread...


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll have to look out for that when I go shopping friday.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 6, 2016)

Not heard of the protein but have used there Thins for the last few years!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 6, 2016)

http://www.warburtons.co.uk/news/article/our-new-protein-range


----------



## grovesy (Oct 6, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> http://www.warburtons.co.uk/news/article/our-new-protein-range


Thanks !


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 6, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Not heard of the protein but have used there Thins for the last few years!


Its new ( am I stating the obvious?)...saw it about ten days ago...carbs 9.3 per slice...and actually tastes like bread...worth a try Grovesy...


----------



## grovesy (Oct 6, 2016)

I am sticking with the Thins for time being, as I did try the Burgen for a while ok for blood sugars but after a few months started affecting my IBS!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2016)

Radders said:


> has anyone tried this? My OH got me some to try as I can't always get the Lidl high protein rolls. I tried a "thin" for breakfast with peanut butter in place of cereal. 14g carbs.  Results inconclusive at the moment. It wasn't all that interesting, but I can imagine it would make good soldiers with a boiled egg, something I miss!
> Btw I have not been able to get the small sized Burgen loaf but that is tasty and I think I might be too tempted to have more than one slice.


Will look out for it.


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 9, 2016)

Where stocks it? Havent seen it yet.


----------



## Radders (Oct 9, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Where stocks it? Havent seen it yet.


Our local Co-op is where I found it. They have all the variations as well, i.e. Thins, rolls and sliced loaves.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd be interested to know who stocks this too. Sounds ideal at 9.3 grams a slice with 2.3 grams being fibre.
We don't have a Co-op.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm going to search this one out.


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 10, 2016)

We have a Co-op, but no luck there or Waitrose.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 10, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> We have a Co-op, but no luck there or Waitrose.


Hi pottersusan...just had a look...my Co-Op stock it here...although it seems to go pretty quickly...I grab a handful of loaves stuff some in the freezer...Morrisons are stocking it...just checked them they sell the whole range...try there...


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 10, 2016)

My local tesco dont stock it yet. I'll keep on looking though


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 10, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi pottersusan...just had a look...my Co-Op stock it here...although it seems to go pretty quickly...I grab a handful of loaves stuff some in the freezer...Morrisons are stocking it...just checked them they sell the whole range...try there...


Thanks. Will do next time I'm near a Morrisons.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 10, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> My local tesco dont stock it yet. I'll keep on looking though


Hi Stitch...Co-OP have it...as do Morrisons and Asda...nothing from Tescos...Sainsburys or Waitrose...


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 10, 2016)

No Co-op near me. I'll have to get the OH to drive to Asda or Morrisons.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 13, 2016)

I bought 2 loaves from Morrison's yesterday. Only £1 each. They are smaller slices than Burgen but not as small as Nimble. They were sold out of thins & didn't stock the rolls.


----------



## happydog (Oct 13, 2016)

Haven't tried this yet but our local co-op has it on offer at £1.00 per loaf.  I currently use livlife bread from Waitrose £1.59 per loaf but only 3.8 carbs per slice.  Slices are small but filling and taste good to me. I keep it in the fridge and a loaf lasts about 10 days.  Will try the new bread next


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2016)

Our co-op seems to have the rolls and thins, but not the bread. Bought some rolls to try, OH saw the packet, and commented that he didn't think he ought to be eating anything that had still got a pulse!


----------



## Radders (Oct 13, 2016)

happydog said:


> Haven't tried this yet but our local co-op has it on offer at £1.00 per loaf.  I currently use livlife bread from Waitrose £1.59 per loaf but only 3.8 carbs per slice.  Slices are small but filling and taste good to me. I keep it in the fridge and a loaf lasts about 10 days.  Will try the new bread next


What's the Livlife bread made from?


----------



## happydog (Oct 13, 2016)

It has wheat and seeds.  Full list of ingredients at http://www.livlifefoods.co.uk/  Personally I prefer it to the Begen breads, but I concede that the slices are small and it is quite expensive.  Don't have a Lidle ?spelling near me so have not tried their high protein bread rolls.  Good to find something nice to eat


----------



## khskel (Oct 14, 2016)

I have been trying a loaf for sarnies this week and I have to say I prefer Burgen. It is kind to the BG levels though.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 14, 2016)

I had it toasted yesterday morning. It was very light, more like Nimble. Think l still prefer Burgen.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 14, 2016)

Was going to look again in tesco later to see if they have any yet. If not i'll be buying good old burgen.


----------



## Radders (Oct 14, 2016)

I finally managed to get a small Burgen loaf, in the same week I managed to get a dozen Lidl protein rolls, so I'm spoiled for choice!


----------



## Eamon coar (Oct 20, 2016)

New to the forum although DX Jan 2001.The Lidl Protein rolls are these a better form of carb for a sandwich (low GL etc.) as am looking at my carbs, a1c gone up at last check.The mention of Burgen,is this the Soya and Linseed loaf. What about Wholemeal Tortilla.Do you not find the Lidl rolls a bit big .


----------



## grovesy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not had the protein roll s my self but Burgen is the Soya and linseed and is low carbohydrate!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2016)

Eamon coar said:


> New to the forum although DX Jan 2001.The Lidl Protein rolls are these a better form of carb for a sandwich (low GL etc.) as am looking at my carbs, a1c gone up at last check.The mention of Burgen,is this the Soya and Linseed loaf. What about Wholemeal Tortilla.Do you not find the Lidl rolls a bit big .


Hi Eamon, welcome to the forum  I can't speak about the Lidl rolls as I have never tried them, but there are quite a few members here who recommend them. Burgen Soya and Linseed is my favourite bread - it's lower in carbs than most other types of bread, due to the use of soya flour, and the inclusion of seeds helps to slow the digestion and speed that it will raise your blood sugar levels  

What sort of bread have you been eating?


----------



## Eamon coar (Oct 20, 2016)

The Burgen and some low GI rolls from a local supermarket chain, but did not know the methodology.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Eamon coar (Oct 20, 2016)

I usually finish a meal with a Glucole tea.


----------



## Eamon coar (Oct 20, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Not had the protein roll s my self but Burgen is the Soya and linseed and is low carbohydrate!


Cheers


----------



## Radders (Oct 20, 2016)

The Lidl rolls are quite large, but you can always eat half a one!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm a pig, so l can easily eat a whole Lidl roll.  Actually, this weekend I am planning on making a heavily seeded loaf using rye & spelt flour & then see how l cope with it.


----------



## Radders (Oct 27, 2016)

Officially confirmed that my local coop doesn't stock the small Burgen loaves any more. With being at home for half term I have been enjoying bread for breakfast in various forms instead of my usual low GI cereal mix. Cheese on toast, veggie bacon butties, peanut butter and marmite on toast, all good using either a Lidl roll or two small Burgen slices. As a result there is not much left of my Burgen loaf especially as my OH joins in since I'm making it! 
I have bought the Warburton's small loaf to try as it's on special offer, as is Lurpak at 2 for £4.00. So glad I am not doing low fat any more. Low fat spread on toast is so disappointing!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2016)

Radders said:


> Lurpak at 2 for £4.00. So glad I am not doing low fat any more. Low fat spread on toast is so disappointing!


I decided a few years back now that low fat spread was horrid on toast and allowed myself soft butter instead. You'll find that Lurpak and Anchor soft butter alternate in most supermarkets with the '2 for £4' offer, so I buy whatever is the one on offer. Occasionally they just have single packs for £2, but usually the 2 for £4  Much tastier!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 27, 2016)

After cutting out butter or margarine on bread over 40 years ago, along with sugar in drinks, I only rarely eat butter as I find it too rich!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2016)

grovesy said:


> After cutting out butter or margarine on bread over 40 years ago, along with sugar in drinks, I only rarely eat butter as I find it too rich!


I'm the same with milk - have been drinking skimmed for over 20 years now, even semi-skimmed tastes yuk to me now!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 27, 2016)

Just thought I changed to skimmed milk about 30 years ago, don't really drink milk on its own!


----------



## Radders (Oct 27, 2016)

I've changed back. I thought I wouldn't like it but it's surprising how my Tastes change when I have specific dietary goals in mind. It's a bit like training a sweet tooth I suppose.
I have managed to change a 40 year hatred of tomatoes and baked beans into a positive preference, gone from hating olive oil on salad to enjoying it, so my next goal is to develop a taste for dark chocolate, which at the moment I really don't like.


----------

